# Time for tires



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

It is time to get tires for my sportsman 500. This will be the first shoe change for this bike. Thinking about going with ITP Mudlite XXL, ITP Mega Mayhem or Maxxis Zilla's. I do not mud dog the ATV but I do have to go through some pretty bad mud holes at the lease from time to time and need to get through them to get to my stand. Does anyone have any thoughts on the above mention tires and the use I will get out of them? Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

My dad has mudlites on his Rincon and is really only used at the deer lease. Only time it was ever stuck was from me trying to go across the pond lol. We run slime and pretty much drive through lots of cactus and mesquite without flats. I have ITP 589 on mine and frequent the mud parks, they get me through a lot. I had to decide between Zillas and 589s last year when I got new shoes. I have heard nothing but good things about Zillas, I was just stuck on wanting the 589s.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Zillas are a good all around tire. I ran some for a while, pleased with them


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Zillas are good tires. Also look at the itp 589's, in my opinion they are the best all around tire.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

All around tire? Or a mud tire? I was so happy with my bighorns ( not 2.0) that came on my 900 that when I put 14s on I went back with bighorns. Hauling balls, cruising slow, climbing, and a reasonable amount of mud, they do great. My riding buddies are the mudboggers, I am not. But inevitably I have to go through more than I like to ride with them. So far so good


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

WRsteveX said:


> All around tire? Or a mud tire? I was so happy with my bighorns ( not 2.0) that came on my 900 that when I put 14s on I went back with bighorns. Hauling balls, cruising slow, climbing, and a reasonable amount of mud, they do great. My riding buddies are the mudboggers, I am not. But inevitably I have to go through more than I like to ride with them. So far so good


I would call Zillas and ITP 589s aggressive all-terrains. They are great everywhere and will bite in the mud. Mud tires are outlaws, terminators, silverbacks, etc.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I know the 589s are all terrains but zillas look more like mud tires to me.
Terms and outlaws and such are in a whole bother catagory. They're the boggers of the atv world. Not good for much other than slop. Except terms actually ride alright.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Outlaw2's are one of the best mud tires out there, and ride smooth as bighorns. 

You want a Bighorn on steroids, look at the EFX Moto Mtc's. They did well when I demoed them before they came out. 

Back tot he Op, Zillas or 589's are what your looking for. Or even the EFX Moto's


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> Outlaw2's are one of the best mud tires out there, and ride smooth as bighorns.


I've never owned a set, but a friend has them in 28s on a 1000 gade and says the ride like wagon wheels on a gravel road. Even running them completely flat. I've never rode it, but his fenders flap around like crazy when I follow him around. He like his terms on his rzr a lot more. Claims they ride well.

This is just based on the closest thing to experience with them I have. My next set will probably be the motoclaws.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

What about Terminators? Very smooth tire


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Outlaw2's are one of the best mud tires out there, and ride smooth as bighorns.
> 
> You want a Bighorn on steroids, look at the EFX Moto Mtc's. They did well when I demoed them before they came out.
> 
> Back tot he Op, Zillas or 589's are what your looking for. Or even the EFX Moto's


Great info everyone. I will also check out the efx motos.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

WRsteveX said:


> I've never owned a set, but a friend has them in 28s on a 1000 gade and says the ride like wagon wheels on a gravel road. Even running them completely flat. I've never rode it, but his fenders flap around like crazy when I follow him around. He like his terms on his rzr a lot more. Claims they ride well.
> 
> This is just based on the closest thing to experience with them I have. My next set will probably be the motoclaws.


I love the OL2's, they ride smooth on my 900. I ride on pavement here around the house also.



berto said:


> What about Terminators? Very smooth tire


Terms like to leak and lose air, and pack up quick in the mud and dig down. Ive heard more bad than good


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

finkikin said:


> Great info everyone. I will also check out the efx motos.


A good friend of mine "Tony Castillo" I ride with is the MSA Texas sales manager in Colorado for Motorsport Alloys. He comes down to ride with us quite a bit. I had the chance to demo the only set at the time of the new MSA M20 rims and the new EFX Moto Mtc tires. 
Heres my razor 900 and the write up they did on it before all this hit the market.

http://cocomponents.com/dealer/blog/mudstock-2012-msa-efx/

.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> I love the OL2's, they ride smooth on my 900. I ride on pavement here around the house also.
> 
> Terms like to leak and lose air, and pack up quick in the mud and dig down. Ive heard more bad than good


Weird. A lot of people around here are switching from ol2s to terms. As I said I have a friend with both, and claims the terms ride much better. Anyway, we don't need to derail the thread. I don't think th OP is looking at either tire.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes. Looking at 3-4 different styles. This one caught my eye, what about ITP mudlite XTR's?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

when i buy tires itll be zillas... and that will be after i fix my friggin cv joints


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

WRsteveX said:


> Weird. A lot of people around here are switching from ol2s to terms. As I said I have a friend with both, and claims the terms ride much better. Anyway, we don't need to derail the thread. I don't think th OP is looking at either tire.


Only reason is because Term makes up to a 34 in tire. Outlaws stop at 31.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Well I went with Zillas. 26-11-12 rear and 26-9-12 front. I had the stock tires on before and they were 25-11-12 rear and 25-8-12 front. Look at pic 2 and tell me if this will be a problem? it doesn't touch but it is very very close...


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

That's not good. Gonna need a wheel spacer


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Tail'in around said:


> That's not good. Gonna need a wheel spacer


Yeah:headknock, I am going to take the front tires off tonight and put some stainless washers on the studs to use as a spacer. That should take care of it because I will still have enough thread coming out of the lug nuts...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Buy some 1in wheel spacers, its safer. That strut design was bad on Polaris those years


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Buy some 1in wheel spacers, its safer. That strut design was bad on Polaris those years


Just ordered some.


----------

